# مواقع فحص الجهاز



## القسيس محمد (1 يناير 2011)

سلام المسيح

كأول أمر يجب أن يصنف بالأولوية في قائمة الحماية للجهاز ؛ الـ Ports أو منافذ الدخول .

البورتات أو المنافذ هي منافذ أساسية ومتعددة الوظائف والمسميات , فمثلاً بورت HTTP يتخصص في أمر التصفح والمواقع ؛ فيما يأتي بورت HTTPS للمواقع الآمنة فقط ؛ كذلك بورت FTP له وظيفة النقل أو التحميل أو الرفع وهكذا . المنافذ يجب أن تكون - دائماً - مؤمنة ومغلقة ومحمية ؛ تبعاً لكونها معرضة بالشكل الأغلب للإختراق أو الدخول منها للجهاز من طرف الهاكرز . فالـ DOS هو بيئة أساسية للهاكينج من البورتات . إذاً من هذا يستنتج المستخدم أن البورتات هي العاكس الأهم لدرجة حماية جهازه قبل الفايروسات وقبل برامج الحماية وكل هذه الأمور الأخرى .


وهنا سأضع موقعين من أشهر المواقع التي تقوم بخدمة فحص البورتات ودرجة حمايتها .



موقع HackerWatch:
http://probe.hackerwatch.org/probe/probe.asp


الموقع وبصفحته هذه يعمل مباشرة وتلقائياً على فحص البورتات ويظهر النتيجة لكل منفذ وحده وبمسماه الخاص وباللون الذي يرمز لدرجة الحماية كالتالي :

أخضر (Secure) : منفذ محمي ومغلق تماماً . غير ظاهر وبعيد الوصول لإختراقه .
أصفر (Closed): المنفذ مغلق , لكنه ليس مؤمناً أو محمياً بالشكل الكافي ؛ هذا يعني أنه هنالك إمكانية احتمالية من الوصول له والإختراق عبره .
أحمر (Open): المنفذ مفتوح وغير مؤمن إطلاقاً . يمكن الإختراق بكل سهولة عبره وهنالك ثغرات وبرامج تعمل على فتح الإختراق من طرفه على شبكة الاتصال وبشكل غير محسوس به .

* الصفحة تتطلب عدة دقائق لتظهر جميع البورتات ونتائج فحصها .












موقع GRC Shields Up:
http://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2


يتميز هذا الموقع عن الموقع السابق بكونه موقع آمن (https) . كذلك من حيث الآلية فإنه يتميز بدقة أكبر بتوزيع البورتات وتبيينها ؛ إلا أنه لا يوضح مسميات المنافذ المعروفة وأرقامها بالشكل الواضح أمام المستخدم . كذلك الصفحة لا تنتقل مباشرة للفحص .
للوصول لصفحة الفحص ؛ قم باختيار مربع Procced عند النزول قليلاً بالصفحة الموضوع رابطها أعلاه . من ثم وبالشريط الرمادي اللون ؛ اختر All Service Ports وهنا سيتم الوصول لصفحة الفحص والتي ستتطلب عدة دقائق لإظهار النتيجة بأكملها .

* التوزيع حسب الألوان كالموقع السابق أعلاه ؛ باستثناء الاستبدال للون الأصفر بالأزرق .










* أغلب البورتات والمنافذ تتعلق تعلقاً أساسياً بجدار الحماية أو الجدار الناري (Firewall) . جدار حماية الويندوز لا يكفي أبداً ويجب اختيار جدار حماية آخر وذو ميزات كافية لحماية وسد جميع البورتات , كجدار حماية الروسي الذي يتواجد بنسخة الـ Internet Security من برنامج الحماية KasperSky , أو جدار الحماية " الإسرائيلي " ZoneAlarm . جدار الحماية القوي كفيل بإغلاق أغلب البورتات وتأمينها ضد الإختراق .
* بعض البورتات لا ارتباط بينها وبين جدار الحماية ؛ كمنفذ HTTP أو FTP . وتأمينها يتطلب أمراً آخراً ( سيذكر توضيحاً بالخطوات التالية ) .
* الباتشات أو التروجونات (Trogans) وعند كونها مزروعة بالجهاز ؛ كفيلة بعمل عرقلة أو فتح تام لمنفذ معين , وهنا لن يمكن غلق البورت إلا بإزالة تلك التروجونات نهائياً . لذلك الأمر هنا يتعلق على حماية الجهاز من بعض أنواع الفايروسات أيضاً .
* هنالك برامج متعددة وأدوات تساعد على إغلاق البورتات ومنها أدوات مصدقة من مايكروسوفت وهنا يمكن الاستدلال على أنها آمنة .​


----------

